# OCSC x Rangers FC Thanksgiving & Winter Break camps



## OrangeCountyDad (Sep 15, 2021)

I don't work there- saw this on social media

OCSC x Rangers FC Camps are back!

Lock in early bird pricing! Thanksgiving and Christmas Break Camps include a Game Ticket, T-Shirt & Rangers FC Jersey Raffle! Sign up today!

orangecountysoccer.com/camps

2021 Thanksgiving & Holiday Camp Bundle Thu, Dec 30, 9:00 AM From $250.00
2021 Thanksgiving Camp Mon, Nov 22, 9:00 AMF rom $149.99
2021 Holiday CampTue, Dec 28, 9:00 AM From $149.99


----------

